# [PHP] variable d'environnement GDFONTPATH

## Jamesbch

Bonjour à tous,

Je configure actuellement PHP pour pouvoir faire des images dynamiques et pouvoir utiliser imagettftext() correctement. Apparemment il faut absolument définir une variable d'environnement GDFONTPATH spécifiant le chemin vers les fonts. Il est possible de le faire comme au sein d'un script avec putenv mais je ne veux pas l'utiliser parce qu'il faudrait entretenir TOUS les fichiers php contenant cette variable. N y a-t-il pas une façon de le mettre de manière globale pour apache ? J'ai déjà essayé de mettre un export dans /etc/profile sans succès (pourtant root avec un echo affiche bien la variable et sa valeure).

Petite question qui paraît bête comme ça mais je trouve ça ennuyeux ! Ce n'est pas pas propre de faire un putenv à chaque fois ! Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu mis un flag "gd" lors de la compilation de PHP ?

Que donne "emerge -pv php" ?

----------

## Jamesbch

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu mis un flag "gd" lors de la compilation de PHP ?
> 
> Que donne "emerge -pv php" ?

 

oui j'ai bien le flag mais ce n'est pas le problème, tu m'as mal compris. Je cherche un moyen de définir la variable d'environnement GDFONTPATH (spécifique à PHP) mais un export ne faisant pas l'affaire je cherche une solution.

----------

## xaviermiller

comment fais-tu cet export ? N'y a-t-il pas un fichier de config à adapter ?

----------

## Jamesbch

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> comment fais-tu cet export ? N'y a-t-il pas un fichier de config à adapter ?

 

J'ai essayé ceci :

```
export GDFONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/php5/
```

J'ai aussi essayé de le mettre dans /etc/profile tout à la fin

```
# GD PHP fonts dir

export GDFONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/php5/
```

Même en relançant Apache, PHP ne semble pas prendre en compte les variables d'environnement UNIX. On dirait qu'il y a des variables d'environnement Apache/PHP bien distinctes. Actuellement je dois rajouter ceci dans chacune des pages PHP (ce qui ne me plaît pas des masses) :

```
putenv('GDFONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/php5/');
```

La question porte donc plutôt sur Apache/PHP en général, et définir cette fameuse variables dans l'environnement Apache/PHP. Donc je n'ai aucune idée du fichier à changer ni de quoi y mettre une fois trouvé.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas mis les mains dans apache/php, et je n'ai rien d'installé pour vérifier mes dires, mais dans ton cas je regarderai du côté de la directive SetEnv dans les fichiers de configuration d'apache httpd.conf et ses dérivés (virtualhost & co) quelque part dans /etc/apache si mes souvenirs sont exacts.

----------

## Jamesbch

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas mis les mains dans apache/php, et je n'ai rien d'installé pour vérifier mes dires, mais dans ton cas je regarderai du côté de la directive SetEnv dans les fichiers de configuration d'apache httpd.conf et ses dérivés (virtualhost & co) quelque part dans /etc/apache si mes souvenirs sont exacts.

 

Je pensais que ça allait marcher mais on dirait que non !  :Confused:  J'ai essayé dans le httpd.conf comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> # GD PHP fonts dir
> 
> SetEnv GDFONTPATH /usr/share/fonts/php5/

 

Cela donne : 

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: imagettftext() [function.imagettftext]: Could not find/open font in /var/www/mondomaine.com/www/testi.php on line 22
> 
> Warning: imagettftext() [function.imagettftext]: Could not find/open font in /var/www/mondomaine.com/www/testi.php on line 25

 

D'autres idées ?

----------

